# New Eberron Game - Kansas City/Johnson County



## El_Gringo (Sep 23, 2006)

Hey folks. I'm starting up a new Eberron campaign soon. It will be a biweekly game, taking place on either Saturday or Sunday (whichever works best). The game takes place in the Eldeen Reaches and player characters have a connection to one of the druidic sects. Very roleplay oriented but with a healthy dose of hack and/or slash. (Hey, this is D&D after all!) If you're interested feel free to PM me or post in this thread for more info.


----------

